# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Looking for coil springs from zj with upcountry package

## liftedzj9403

Does anyone know where I can find a set of new or used upcountry package coil springs for my zj? I've tried ebay and did a google search I found nothign on upcountry coils. My stock coils are very saggy and I was thinking if I have to change them anyway I may as well get the upcountry ones for a little more lift but can't seem to find any. I even had Advance Auto and Autozone look them up and they come up with the same part # for all models of zj

----------

